
The Zen of Weight Lifting - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/22/well/the-zen-of-weight-lifting.html
======
AA-BA-94-2A-56
Weightlifting has changed my life, and I can totally recommend it. I aim to do
it well into my older years, if I can.

